# Large Monograms



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there anyone out there that does large monograms that can help me. I would like to do monograms on linens and offer the large monograms but everytime I try to stitch one out it leaved a blank spot with no stitches and tend to have alot of thread breaks. Please help. Hope I am making sense hear.

Carolyn


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

When doing large monograms, I don't use a satin stitch, I use a fill stitch. It sews out much nicer, and you don't have to worry about threads breaking after the fact, catching jewelry on the long stitches, etc.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

This subject comes up from time to time on an embroidery forum I'm a member of. If I'm remembering correctly for large monograms it works best if you use a split satin stitch. Fill stitch will work but split satin will give you a satin look without the headaches of a satin stitch. 
Hopefully one of the other embroiderers on this forum will jump in and either confirm or correct me on this.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

best finish in my opinion is fill the letter in tatami/step stitch and then give it a satin border.... obviously this will only work if the text is big enough for this to work


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

ok thanks for the info guys. Are there certain steps that I should use in my software I have wilcom decostudio. I don 't know if it will allow me to make these changes. Please advise.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

oh, I aslso have Embird......


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi,
Im using Wilcom ES which is similar to Deco Studio. Im a little surprised at the lack of training when you bought Deco Studio as this is one of the most basic things you learn from a training course. As the others have said, it may be better to use the Tatami fill and not Satin. 
But if you use satin then under the Object properties tab you will find another tab called fills. There is a small drop down window where you can change the stitch type. Satin to Tatami for example. If you are on satin you will see at the bottom a section marked Autosplit. Tick this box and change the stitch length to a smaller size. I use around 4mm. That means that the maximum stitch length is now 4mm . The reason you had gaps in your stitching is because you are asking the machine to stitch a longer stitch that the machine is capable of. Shorten it and the gap will be filled. You could also use a zig zag and an Edge fill understitch to give the monogramn a cleaner look. 
If you use Tatami you can also change the stitch length for a more compact fill. 
Hope its helpful
Earl


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Carolyn,
10 mm is usually the max distance for a column or satin stitch. Any thing wider than that will give you the gaps. Lots of people have this problem when they enlarge designs which widens the stitching and they wonder why it happens. Most programs, including embird allow you to use satin stitches but also in steps. IE ; you can break a 10mm wide stitch into two 5 mm wide stitches. I believe it is done in embird when you have a satin column by clicking on parameters and changing the sample setting. You can also combine a pattern with a column. I've found there are times that a regular tatami will pucker the really light weight linens and either of these options work. You might try joining the yahoo groups , especially for embird (DigiStudio : DigiStudio). Amy, the moderator, does a great job teaching digitizing and helping people with very specific problems.


----------



## mrshill (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh thank GOD you guys are so awesome, I have not been able to go to any formal training yet that is why i do not know how to do this. I spent over an hour on the phone today with tech support for decostudio and I still dont really have a good understanding of this. If any of you guys are available towmorrow I will be in me shop at 9 a.m. est if you would please give me a buzz and walk me thru this. I have to get this right. My number at the shop is (706)651-0634. Thanks a bunch

Carolyn


----------



## Earl Smith (Sep 30, 2008)

Embroidery Startup - Embroidery Business Information
Hi Carolyn,
I forgot to add. Somewhere on your Wilcom toolbar there is a button which will direct you to some wilcom web sites and forums. The above link is one of them. Ask questions on there too, they are very helpful. There are also some training videos on there. 
Earl.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

jane is correct, best to use is satin stitch but you have to spit them. software mostly have somewhere an option to make long satin, you can put in percentage or distance. when you do fill stitch (tatami) it will pull to much and this will create wholes in corners.


----------

